# FORTIS TRUELINE



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Review : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/fortis-trueline-565216.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Khaki leather NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • 'Red white & blue' NATO*


----------



## sanarsoe (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • 'Red white & blue' NATO*

Such a great all watches


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Vintage brown leather strap*


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Vintage brown leather strap*

Its got a very interesting dial


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Vintage brown leather strap*

Great pictures. Love the date window.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Brown "Cliffhanger" strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*

wonderful classic timepiece....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS "Trueline" • Cliffhanger*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Fabric strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS 'TRUELINE' • Cliffhanger*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion bracelet*


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*

Reno I don't know how I missed this one up to now, but sure glad I stumbled on it! As usual you set the bar and are a true inspiration in the realm of watch photography! Your choice of Fortis as a subject matter is a can't miss decision also! Outstanding sir ;^)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*



watchobs said:


> Reno I don't know how I missed this one up to now, but sure glad I stumbled on it! As usual you set the bar and are a true inspiration in the realm of watch photography! Your choice of Fortis as a subject matter is a can't miss decision also! Outstanding sir ;^)


Thanks a lot, watchobs, I appreciate


----------



## roberp1 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*

beautiful retro style


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*



roberp1 said:


> beautiful retro style


Thanks roberp1, and welcome to WUS


----------



## roberp1 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*

Dziękuję, jestem trochę czasu, ale im więcej czytam, niż pisać


----------



## roberp1 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*

Thank you , I'm quite some time, but the more I read than write


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Black leather NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • "2 chocolates" nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS 'Trueline' • 'Gulf' nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS 'Trueline' • [Pink & Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS 'TRUELINE' • Khaki bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Beige BUND*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS TRUELINE • Silicone strap*


----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

Reno said:


>


Love the lines on the dial and the shape of the case. I am a big fan of the placement of the date as well. Cool watch!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Msweat000 said:


> Love the lines on the dial and the shape of the case. I am a big fan of the placement of the date as well. Cool watch!


Thanks !


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

Wow that watch looks crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

I can’t tell if I like it or not yet... but looks like nothing I have seen before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------



## erik2133 (Jan 4, 2017)

Very interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Canvas bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Suede rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

